# Das könnt Ihr gewinnen!



## Anglerboard Redaktion (14. Januar 2019)

*Hauptpreis*
Für den Gewinner gibt es eine Paragon Power Float. Die eigentlich aus dem Karpfenprogramm von Sportex zum Posenangeln entwickelte Rute, bietet sich aber auch fürs Ansitzangeln auf Aal an. Wenn Ihr mit Schwimmer und Tauwurm oder Köderfi sch an Seen unterwegs seid, ist die 12 Fuß (3,66 Meter) lange Zweiteilige der perfekte Wegbegleiter. Dank der Testkurve von 1,75 lbs lässt sie sich aber auch super beim Grundangeln am Fluss oder Kanal einsetzen. Nur 269 Gramm bringt sie auf die Waage und am Blank befinden sich zehn Ringe. Wert: rund 170 Euro




*2. Platz*
Der Zweite in der Wertung darf sich über eine TiCA Samira SDAT3007-Freilaufrolle freuen. Nur 340 Gramm wiegt das gute Stück und die Schnurfassung beträgt 200 Meter einer 0,28er. Die mit sieben Kugellagern
ausgestattete Freilaufrolle hat einen Wert von rund 99 Euro



*3. Platz*
Select Fluorocarbon-Paket im Wert von rund 40 Euro



*4. und 5. Platz*
Je ein Sportex T-Shirt (Version „Kurzarm“) im Wert von rund 20 Euro


----------

